# Baby meet in Brighton



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi,

A few FF girls are meeting with our babies (who are between 6 months and 1 year - but any ages welcome) for a playdate in Brighton on the 13th of May.

Please pm me for details.


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Wooooohooooo cant wait


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

I know me too!! Joseph has cold at the moment and I've told him that he has to get better before next week or he won't be able to play. I think it's working lol as he seemed a bit better this morning. We're going to another baby birthday party at the weekend and woe betide any sick little ones coming near him! I've decided anyway that if he's sick I'll still come along if that's ok


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

That is totally ok Don because to be honest you just cant keep the LO's away from colds etc can you so we might as well just crack on unless the lo's are suffering obviously    just read your post on Summer and wanted to give you and your DW a big   It's a hard situation for both of you    Just remind her that in 8 years time when he is competing in his first showjumping event he will definitely be going to her for advice etc   

Really really cant wait to meet you    xxx


----------

